
Apple's Cleverest - And Most Annoying - Marketing Gimmick - danh
http://www.businessinsider.com/apples-cleverest-and-most-annoying-marketing-gimmick-2010-12
======
iwwr
We should start worrying only when Steve calls an iProduct "my wife".

